# Sticky - Official Wyndham Maintenance Fee Charts and Threads from previous years [LAST UPDATED 9/28/2022]



## TUGBrian

Ok, consolidated all the past years maintenance fee threads into a single sticky for easy reference!

The link to the file below contains a historical reference of HOA Maintenance Fees at Wyndham Vacation Club Resorts.

The file uses Google Docs and can be found here  Click here - Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History




and here are the yearly discussion threads for Wyndham annual Maintenance fees.

2023 Maintenance Fee Thread (current)
2022 Maintenance Fee Thread (recent)
2021 Maintenance Fee Thread
2020 Maintenance Fee Thread
2019 Maintenance Fee Thread
2018 Maintenance Fee Thread
2017 Maintenance Fee Thread


----------



## TUGBrian

note if anyone has links to 2016 and earlier, post them up and ill add them to the top post.


----------



## davidmad1

Can someone explain this document to me? Why the HUGE variance? I see one row has for example a $7.11 maintenance while another row has $981.11
Is this indicating that one of the units only has an annual maintenance fee of just over 7 dollars? I'm sure I'm not reading this right.


----------



## CO skier

davidmad1 said:


> Can someone explain this document to me? Why the HUGE variance? I see one row has for example a $7.11 maintenance while another row has $981.11
> Is this indicating that one of the units only has an annual maintenance fee of just over 7 dollars? I'm sure I'm not reading this right.


Some resorts are "fixed week"; $981.11 is the maintenance fee for the week.

Some resorts are Undivided Interest (UDI) points; $7.11 is the maintenance fee per 1000/points owned for that development.  A week in a 154,000 points 2-bedroom, for example, would be $7.11 times 154 equals $1094.94 plus the program fee..


----------



## davidmad1

CO skier said:


> Some resorts are "fixed week"; $981.11 is the maintenance fee for the week.
> 
> Some resorts are Undivided Interest (UDI) points; $7.11 is the maintenance fee per 1000/points owned for that development.  A week in a 154,000 points 2-bedroom, for example, would be $7.11 times 154 equals $1094.94 plus the program fee..


Thanks @CO skier


----------



## DTKENT1

CO skier said:


> Some resorts are "fixed week"; $981.11 is the maintenance fee for the week.
> 
> Some resorts are Undivided Interest (UDI) points; $7.11 is the maintenance fee per 1000/points owned for that development.  A week in a 154,000 points 2-bedroom, for example, would be $7.11 times 154 equals $1094.94 plus the program fee..



quick question for you as I am looking to become a deeded points owner. when you combine the contracts of points you still pay both program fees or would 1 drop off?

thank you


----------



## markb53

DTKENT1 said:


> quick question for you as I am looking to become a deeded points owner. when you combine the contracts of points you still pay both program fees or would 1 drop off?
> 
> thank you



The program fee is based on the number of points in the account. So if you have 2 or more Contracts in the account then The points would be added up to come up with the total program fee.

Edited to add: The program fee cost is slightly different based on whether it purchased from Wyndham or on the resale market. 
Purchased from Wyndham: $.66/k with a $185.00 min.
Resale: $.64/k with a $165.00 min


----------



## DTKENT1

markb53 said:


> The program fee is based on the number of points in the account. So if you have 2 or more Contracts in the account then The points would be added up to come up with the total program fee.
> 
> Edited to add: The program fee cost is slightly different based on whether it purchased from Wyndham or on the resale market.
> Purchased from Wyndham: $.66/k with a $185.00 min.
> Resale: $.64/k with a $165.00 min


excellent answer! Thank you


----------



## lotus921v

Is there a chart somewhere for out of country (mexico for example) MF?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Looks like Pagosa Springs, Peregrine, is going to be $9.37 for 2023 + program fees.  That is ridiculously high.


----------



## scootr5

lotus921v said:


> Is there a chart somewhere for out of country (mexico for example) MF?



This chart is reliant upon us owners reporting the maintenance fees for each resort here. If it's not listed (such as the Margaritaville) ones, it means that no one has added it to the spreadsheet. When you say Mexico I am assuming you mean El Cid? Those are affiliates, and no one has posted here much about those.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I noticed that Angelfire in NM is not on the list, nor is Grand Palms in Surfside, SC.  I only own floating weeks and am curious what Wyndham is doing for points on those floaters.  Buying a few of those (I won't do this) might give a person an "in" for status with a small purchase.  The fees are $1020 per year on the 3 bedroom.  IF they are giving even 300,000 points for the 3 bedroom, it wouldn't take many to get status.  Just a thought.  Maybe I should look at the point chart to glean that information.

I just looked and no such thing as a points chart for that one.  That's odd.  Are they not converting any of these?


----------



## scootr5

Angel Fire’s points chart is on the resort page, but not Grand Palms.


----------



## scootr5

When the change to the new web platform happened a couple years back, we lost floorplans and points chart for many of the resorts. you would think they would have fixed that by now, but inexplicably they have not.


----------



## rickandcindy23

scootr5 said:


> Angel Fire’s points chart is on the resort page, but not Grand Palms.


Yes, we own Angel Fire.  We also own floating weeks in 3 bedrooms at Grand Palms and thought there would be a chart for that one.  We wouldn't convert them to Wyndham (nor would they allow us to do that), but I kind of hope that for reselling the Grand Palms that perhaps that was something I could use to sell them.  Thinking ahead all of the time.


----------



## lotus921v

I’m looking at purchasing a Wyndham timeshare where the owner has weeks that she transfers to RCI.  She bought before it was owned by Wyndham and she gets about 101k RCI points to transfer.  
I’m currently on hold with Wyndham with an expected 30 minute plus hold wait.  Are they working on converting all of these timeshares to Wyndham points?

If I have to pay $249 every time I book it kind of takes the incentive out of it.  I don’t plan on using the home resort. I just like it for the lower maintenance fees.


----------



## Melder

rickandcindy23 said:


> Pagosa



Out of curiosity, what was it for 2022?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Melder said:


> Out of curiosity, what was it for 2022?


I wish I knew.  I used to be able to look it up on Wyndham, but they have taken away the ability to see each contract and fees for each.

Had I known, I would have checked all of my MF's.  When you think you can check anytime, because you have always been able to do that, you don't write it down.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Melder said:


> Out of curiosity, what was it for 2022?


It depends on what area you own.  I know that our Master's Place is $9.72/1,000 with the program fee, and Peregrine is $9.52/ 1,000.  

I found my 2022 MF statement for Wyndham as I cleaned out my files today.  Now I don't have to rely on the website for 2022.  I hope we get them for 2023.


----------



## philemer

markb53 said:


> The program fee is based on the number of points in the account. So if you have 2 or more Contracts in the account then The points would be added up to come up with the total program fee.
> 
> Edited to add: The program fee cost is slightly different based on whether it purchased from Wyndham or on the resale market.
> Purchased from Wyndham: $.66/k with a $185.00 min.
> Resale: $.64/k with a $165.00 min



Is the Program Fee max, for resales, going up in 2023?


----------



## markb53

philemer said:


> Is the Program Fee max, for resales, going up in 2023?



The program fee for resale for 2023 is $.68 per 1000 points with $175.00  minimum. So if you own less than 258k points you will pay the minimum program. There is no maximum program fee.


----------



## philemer

markb53 said:


> The program fee for resale for 2023 is $.68 per 1000 points with $175.00  minimum. So if you own less than 258k points you will pay the minimum program. There is no maximum program fee.


Thanks.


----------

